# Hello! First paludarium!



## mordalphus (Sep 14, 2012)

I saw a paludarium the other day on a different message board, so I decided to try making one myself. It was pretty fun! Did all of the foam work yesterday and the silicone today. I was going for a cypress root look, and have a water feature with 2 pools and a little dribble down the wall. 

I was wondering, is there any plant or animal I can put in this thing? It's only a 10 gallon tank, and I was just farting around trying to sculpt. Would it be worth getting anything to put inside of it?

Thanks!










Tree trunk:


----------



## herplover (Sep 21, 2012)

If you add more water you could turn it into a mud turtle, snapping turtle, and or red ear slider habitat, or add some height and make it for a baby bearded dragon. even dart frogs might love this depending on if you customiZe it more with like live moss etc.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

herplover said:


> If you add more water you could turn it into a mud turtle, snapping turtle, and or red ear slider habitat, or add some height and make it for a baby bearded dragon. even dart frogs might love this depending on if you customiZe it more with like live moss etc.


This is too small for a turtle, except for a baby turtle for a short period of time, and even then it would need a way easier way for it to get to/from the water as well as UVB and a heat lamp.
It's too moist for a bearded dragon, not at all the right set up for one and again would need uvb & a heat lamp.

mordalphus, if you put wood in the water portion to make it easy to get up to the land portion as well as many plants and some leaf litter you could put something like a leucomelas in here, but with the amount of space taken up in here I wouldn't suggest more than one of anything. And it would need time for the plants to grow in and make sure the water quality is fine, etc.

Good job forming the land area, do you have a false bottom under the substrate up there? Looks like ADA substrate.


----------



## mordalphus (Sep 14, 2012)

pet-teez said:


> This is too small for a turtle, except for a baby turtle for a short period of time, and even then it would need a way easier way for it to get to/from the water as well as UVB and a heat lamp.
> It's too moist for a bearded dragon, not at all the right set up for one and again would need uvb & a heat lamp.
> 
> mordalphus, if you put wood in the water portion to make it easy to get up to the land portion as well as many plants and some leaf litter you could put something like a leucomelas in here, but with the amount of space taken up in here I wouldn't suggest more than one of anything. And it would need time for the plants to grow in and make sure the water quality is fine, etc.
> ...



Thank you for the comments. I know enough about frogs and turtles to know this thing couldn't comfortably house one of any species, I was thinking maybe a salamander. It now has a cryptocoryne, anubias, mini bolbitis, rose moss and a hygrophilia pinnatifida.

But, since it was so small, it inspired me to build a new one this weekend with a 29 gallon tank I had laying around, took me all night last night (until 2am), but I finished it! It looks like this:


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh! Very nice!
Also, you could house some sort of crab(s) in that 10g... would need to make sure it's fine with freshwater instead of brackish... or a newt or two would be neat in there


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

pet-teez said:


> Oh! Very nice!
> Also, you could house some sort of crab(s) in that 10g... would need to make sure it's fine with freshwater instead of brackish... or a newt or two would be neat in there


Geosesarma!

D


----------

